# Alternative to a Bell



## currystomper (13 Jul 2018)

I was looking for an alternative to a bell on my bike as they seems to startle pedestrians and cause them to move into your path, when all you want to do is tell them you are coming. 

I have tried calling out, but its not always reacted to and just heard as someone talking behind them. 

So I'm experimenting with a squeaker out of a soft toy - its light (even lighter than a bell!) and I can put it in a pocket out of the way and squeak it though the material by squeezing the pocket. It seems to be working well, people hear it but are not startled and move smoothly out of the way if necessary. 

I'll report back later when I have used it more


----------



## boydj (13 Jul 2018)

Try a Hope rear hub. A quick back-pedal has them diving for the bushes - or alerts them to your presence if you do it a bit further back.


----------



## gaz71 (13 Jul 2018)

An airhorn usually does the trick.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jul 2018)

A cheery ‘good morning’ usually works for me.


----------



## Slick (13 Jul 2018)

Just buy a new bike with discs then when removing the front wheel for the first time, inadvertently touch the rotor and permanently contaminate the rotor with a single tear of a new born baby then gently caress the brake lever as you approach a pedestrian and watch them dive for cover as they think the war of the worlds has finally come true.


----------



## Will Spin (13 Jul 2018)

Mavic freehub, unlubricated, does the trick, freewheel and it's the shriek of death.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jul 2018)

Nothing will alert the pedestrian toddling along with a 15 foot dog lead (fully extended) wearing headphones, they are the only one on the “shared” path


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> Just buy a new bike with discs then when removing the front wheel for the first time, inadvertently touch the rotor and permanently contaminate the rotor with a single tear of a new born baby then gently caress the brake lever as you approach a pedestrian and watch them dive for cover as they think the war of the worlds has finally come true.



Not a fan eh? 

I use the Queens English in my polite voice.


----------



## Slick (13 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Not a fan eh?
> 
> I use the Queens English in my polite voice.


Nah, exaggerated a bit but sometimes it does get a bit frustrating. It reminds me a bit of the old sketch when CD's first came out. You can run it over with a Sherman tank but smudge it with your finger and you are finished.


----------



## Jimidh (13 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Not a fan eh?
> 
> I use the Queens English in my polite voice.



Me too , much more polite than ringing a bell or blowing a horn.


----------



## rrarider (13 Jul 2018)

I use a Storm whistle. I find that everybody can hear that.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Nothing will alert the pedestrian toddling along with a 15 foot dog lead (fully extended) wearing headphones, they are the only one on the “shared” path


For these people you need one of these to get their attention...


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Jul 2018)

In winter, you could get a couple of Sweep puppets, and squeak while you wave, while staying warm. You’re onto something.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2018)

A Taser should do the trick.


----------



## OneArmedBandit (13 Jul 2018)

Pedestrians here are so oblivious I'm going to pay another cyclist to cycle in front with a bugle.

I did have an air horn which was highly effective but I knew if I persisted the local rag would be filled with complaints of cyclists who jump red lights and cause one to soil oneself on shared paths.


----------



## Andy_R (13 Jul 2018)

Ermm...hate to be the voice of "sensibility", but you do realise that pedestrians have priority on shared paths, so you have to slow down and navigate around them in a safe manner, without demanding that they move aside. The "ping" is just there to let them know you are approaching. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bollo (13 Jul 2018)

boydj said:


> Try a Hope rear hub. A quick back-pedal has them diving for the bushes - or alerts them to your presence if you do it a bit further back.


Ditto the hubs on my Hunt wheels. Perfectly serviceable wheels but by Dawkins do they are a racket when freewheeling!


----------



## Ian H (13 Jul 2018)

If you often have to shout at people or sound bells and horns, then you're going too fast on a shared path.


----------



## colly (13 Jul 2018)

@ColinJ had a squeeky toy on his bike as I remember. Seemed to work ok for him I think.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2018)

colly said:


> @ColinJ had a squeeky toy on his bike as I remember. Seemed to work ok for him I think.


I did! I'm trying to remember what happened to it - I think it eventually fell off. [Joke]Probably a good thing - people weren't taking me seriously as an athlete with it on the bike! [/Joke]


----------



## FishFright (13 Jul 2018)

A General Lee style musical air horn 

The flag is context


----------



## the stupid one (13 Jul 2018)

I love Jenkins' idea of the Nerf gun! 

I use a bell, sounded a good distance back and repeated as necessary - usually this avoids the shock reaction. And I've had lots of good reactions to it. Older people in particular seem to appreciate it, and many have complimented me on my tone.

That said, there have also been times when I'm still ringing the bloody bell a few yards away, and other times when the bell doesn't want to ring properly and I end up really close before they're aware of me. In the latter case I apologise and explain that my fat fingers have let me down.


----------



## Seevio (14 Jul 2018)




----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I did! I'm trying to remember what happened to it - I think it eventually fell off. [Joke]Probably a good thing - people weren't taking me seriously as an athlete with it on the bike! [/Joke]
> 
> View attachment 419264



I am not surprised you were not being taken seriously with that saddle and bar tape colour combination.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Jul 2018)

Ian H said:


> If you often have to shout at people or sound bells and horns, then you're going too fast on a shared path.



Nonsense.

As pointed out by a previous poster, sounding your bell for its intended purpose (to advise someone of your presence, particularly when approaching from behind) is simply common sense.

No matter how slowly you are cycling, it's always possible that a pedestrian who hasn't seen or heard you will swerve into your path with insufficient time for you to react.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Jul 2018)

try riding through manchester city centre at rush hour; pedestrians are a bigger danger to cyclists than trams or busses.

they just step off the pavement with their faces in their phones with their back facing oncoming traffic


----------



## Ian H (14 Jul 2018)

DaveReading said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> As pointed out by a previous poster, sounding your bell for its intended purpose (to advise someone of your presence, particularly when approaching from behind) is simply common sense.
> 
> No matter how slowly you are cycling, it's always possible that a pedestrian who hasn't seen or heard you will swerve into your path with insufficient time for you to react.



Oh dear. Perhaps it's those on internet forums, but some folk do seem to be allergic to social contact. I have _never _had a problem with a cheery 'hello' or 'good morning' or even 'excuse me'.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not surprised you were not being taken seriously with that saddle and bar tape colour combination.


It had mismatched cranks too! I broke a crank and replaced it with a shorter one from an old bike. My leg on that side is shorter too so it actually suited me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> A Taser should do the trick.


But then they fall down in front of you. Could be hard on the rims and tires.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYkBHGurj-I


Airzound has an alternative.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2018)

Studded tyres, everyone gets out the way.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2018)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2018)

Water pistol


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Studded tyres, everyone gets out the way.


That one actually works.
Maybe we could replicate it somehow in summer?
Nobody seems offended or jumps from the sound of my ice tyres, while ime bells sometimes annoy, a "good morning" or "excuse me" is often ignored.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> That one actually works.
> Maybe we could replicate it somehow in summer?
> Nobody seems offended or jumps from the sound of my ice tyres, while ime bells sometimes annoy, a "good morning" or "excuse me" is often ignored.



One winter I'm bedding a set in when I go by a lad walking along the path. He jumped that much I thought he was going to dive over a garden wall to take cover, I swear he thought someone was shooting at him


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jul 2018)

A kazoo on a lanyard. The Steptoe & Son theme works well, as does Spanish Flea.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Jul 2018)

Ian H said:


> Oh dear. Perhaps it's those on internet forums, but some folk do seem to be allergic to social contact. I have _never _had a problem with a cheery 'hello' or 'good morning' or even 'excuse me'.



When I'm on a ride, I only ever talk to other cyclists and horses (and occasionally their riders ). Everyone else gets treated to my mellifluously sounding bell:



I've yet to have a single pedestrian take offence at that.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> View attachment 419320


Could it be powered by a small electric motor?


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2018)




----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 419341



Wow, blast from the past. I had one of those as a lad.


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Could it be powered by a small electric motor?


isn't that considered mechanical doping?


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Jul 2018)

Years ago (about 40) I got stopped by an obviously bored Bobby and asked where my bell was.
"I have an audible warning device," my teenage self replied.
"Let's hear it then young fellow me lad," (I paraphrase somewhat).
"GET OUT THE WAY!" I shouts at the top of my proverbial.
He just raised his eyes in a skyward direction, tutted loudly and proceeded to proceed up the high street.

Edit: can you tell I've been listening to Jeeves and Wooster on the radio?


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2018)

I had an 'Airzound' but after it was pumped up many times it lost its ability to keep its air pressure and could then only give out a few blasts on a ride. I had one of those old fashioned bugle horns on a bike. It was quite affective. One oddity i used for a novelty on a club ride once or twice was a plastic turkey. It was about 8 inches long dressed in a Father Christmas outfit. I used an elastic band to hold it on the handlebars. It was quite amusing to squeeze it and get a squawking turkey sound which did alert bemused pedestrians as i approached.


----------



## Milzy (15 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had an 'Airzound' but after it was pumped up many times it lost its ability to keep its air pressure and could then only give out a few blasts on a ride. I had one of those old fashioned bugle horns on a bike. It was quite affective. One oddity i used for a novelty on a club ride once or twice was a plastic turkey. It was about 8 inches long dressed in a Father Christmas outfit. I used an elastic band to hold it on the handlebars. It was quite amusing to squeeze it and get a squawking turkey sound which did alert bemused pedestrians as i approached.


40 years back, you'd be sectioned for that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2018)

How about carrying some brown paper bags in your back pocket. When you think you might have to alert a dozy pedestrian you could whip one out,blow it up and pop it as you approach them. Best though to pop it by slamming it on your chest,head or backside instead of using one hand to hold it and the other to pop it. Both hands off the bars could mean.


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jul 2018)

How about a ghetto blaster strapped to the bars playing "ride of the valkyrie" in an _Apocalypse Now _stylie?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2018)

If bikes should have bells, how about requiring hybrid cars to be fitted with fake engine noise generators? Last week I was riding slowly alongside a friend who was walking her dog down a quiet village back street and none of us heard a car sneak up as we started to stroll diagonally across the road. The driver alerted us with a quick bleep on the horn. I apologised to her for not looking and she said that it happened a lot ... "_This car is too damn quiet - people walk out in front of me all the time!_"


----------



## mikeymustard (15 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> If bikes should have bells, how about requiring hybrid cars to be fitted with fake engine noise generators? Last week I was riding slowly alongside a friend who was walking her dog down a quiet village back street and none of us heard a car sneak up as we started to stroll diagonally across the road. The driver alerted us with a quick bleep on the horn. I apologised to her for not looking and she said that it happened a lot ... "_This car is too damn quiet - people walk out in front of me all the time!_"


make them fit tyres with a singing tread pattern like an old land rover


----------



## Slick (15 Jul 2018)

There was a segment in yesterday's BBC breakfast news where there was a short debate about making bells compulsory along with a host of other measures as the rules are to be overhauled, apparently.

I didn't know Naga was a cyclist and the Norven bird had a run in with a cyclist but accepted full responsibility for the encounter which was refreshing.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> If bikes should have bells, how about requiring hybrid cars to be fitted with fake engine noise generators? Last week I was riding slowly alongside a friend who was walking her dog down a quiet village back street and none of us heard a car sneak up as we started to stroll diagonally across the road. The driver alerted us with a quick bleep on the horn. I apologised to her for not looking and she said that it happened a lot ...* "This car is too damn quiet - people walk out in front of me all the time!"*


what we need is to revive the old Green Cross Code... with a particular emphasis on the 'look' bit


----------



## OneArmedBandit (15 Jul 2018)

Ian H said:


> If you often have to shout at people or sound bells and horns, then you're going too fast on a shared path.


Depends on the path. If it is a metre wide path with blue signs then yes.

But part of my commute is alongside a dual carriageway where bikes are prohibited. There is actually a very high quality path alongside - 3m wide with another 2m "pavement" raised a couple of centimetres alongside. They aren't for the most part segregated "officially" but the indication is surely to keep to one side.

Despite that you get pedestrians walking in a line across the whole cycle path, or down the middle, or dog owners who think it is a perfect place to play fetch.

In another vein in a stunning piece of thinking the council in a local town created a 2km tarmac "loop" intended for joggers and cyclists, with marker posts every 100m. It's sandwiched between houses and a railway line, and by definition is longer than the direct, off road paths within.

However, again it's been colonised by dog walkers so it is essentially useless for cycle training because, being on a constant curve, you can have a dog run under your wheels at any moment.

We can say "pedestrians have every right to be there too" but when there is open hostility to cyclists using vast swathes of road from motorists why shouldn't we feel entitled to consideration so that we can use the tiny amount of high quality, purpose built cycle infrastructure? It's not like there aren't a million other places that you can exercise dogs but can't travel by bike.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> what we need is to revive the old Green Cross Code... with a particular emphasis on the 'look' bit


I did feel a bit guilty because I am always moaning about pedestrians doing it to me when I am cycling!


----------



## DaveReading (15 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> If bikes should have bells, how about requiring hybrid cars to be fitted with fake engine noise generators?



Some are now, but I agree that they ought to be compulsory.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jul 2018)

Drago ponders notifying other road users before setting off in a ride.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2018)

Badly adjusted Canti brakes fitted with Shimano brake pads. The ensuing banshee squeal scatters pedestrians like the parting of the red sea.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> A cheery ‘good morning’ usually works for me.



I do this. I also call out “ting-a-ling” May I pass.


----------



## wonderloaf (15 Jul 2018)

I rest my case:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krPQ1PMM00Y


----------



## currystomper (16 Jul 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> How about a ghetto blaster strapped to the bars playing "ride of the valkyrie" in an _Apocalypse Now _stylie?


Mmm I had a friend who did that though a town when on his motorbike - it err did get a reaction!!


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Jul 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Years ago (about 40) I got stopped by an obviously bored Bobby and asked where my bell was.
> "I have an audible warning device," my teenage self replied.
> "Let's hear it then young fellow me lad," (I paraphrase somewhat).
> "GET OUT THE WAY!" I shouts at the top of my proverbial.
> ...


Was it Boat Race Night? If so, did you steal the Bobby's helmet?


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2018)

currystomper said:


> I was looking for an alternative to a bell on my bike as they seems to startle pedestrians and cause them to move into your path, when all you want to do is tell them you are coming.


Ring from further back or get a better bell.



Andy_R said:


> Ermm...hate to be the voice of "sensibility", but you do realise that pedestrians have priority on shared paths, [...]


Pedestrians have priority on almost all highways if they're there first, but I agree.



Ian H said:


> Oh dear. Perhaps it's those on internet forums, but some folk do seem to be allergic to social contact. I have _never _had a problem with a cheery 'hello' or 'good morning' or even 'excuse me'.


You can't ride next to busy enough A roads! I can't be heard over the motorists until I'm shouting and shouting at people is far worse than a nice melodious bell.



ColinJ said:


> If bikes should have bells, how about requiring hybrid cars to be fitted with fake engine noise generators?


Let's not. Walkers might learn to look so they'll see bikes more often; and electrified motorists might learn to slow down and not assume that everyone else will get out of their way.



mikeymustard said:


> How about a ghetto blaster strapped to the bars playing "ride of the valkyrie" in an _Apocalypse Now _stylie?


Fark a ghetto blaster - one of those 3 inch speakers gets quite a good noise these days - I have ridden through town while a jazz version of Three Blind Mice plays ironically...


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jul 2018)

tyred said:


> Badly adjusted Canti brakes fitted with Shimano brake pads. The ensuing banshee squeal . . .


My front brake has started emitting a not very pleasing screech and I have rediscovered that it's an excellent way of alerting pedestrians to one's approach: better than a bell imo. Some pedestrians take umbrage at a happy ding-a-ling, I think because they interpret it as 'get out of my way' as opposed to 'I'm behind you and planning to pass; please don't jump sideways just as I come close'. (the same (rather more likely) misinterpretation can be made if a rider has an airhorn, or the like. But a brake screech: well it's not the cyclist's fault if their brakes screech is it (?) and it is more likely to garner attention than a bell (including those who wish to cut out the audible world with headphones/earbuds). I think there would be a market for a 'screech horn' (so the cyclist can keep their brakes mercifully quiet for 'everyday' use).
PS New blocks now fitted and my warning system is now no longer available. Back to the 'Good morning' x 2 option.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2018)

I usually call out "Bikes!" or "Bike behind!" in as friendly a voice as possible. If a car pulls out on me it's not so polite.


----------



## the stupid one (18 Jul 2018)

I’m still rather partial to a “Fat lad coming through!” That usually gets a smile and keeps everybody sweet. It’s one of my I-failed-to-ring-my-bell-in-time options.


----------

